# Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit



## U.W. (15. Mai 2005)

Trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir, als reiner Uferangler, ein Smartcast zuzulegen. Da die Geräte ja nun schon seit längerer Zeit zur Verfügung stehen
hoffe ich, dass der Ein oder Andere schon detailliert seine Erfahrungen schildern kann. 
Die Angaben zur Gewässertiefe scheinen ja allgemein positiv bewertet zu werden. Wie sieht es aber mit den Fischsymbolen aus? Welches Gerät würdert Ihr empfehlen, das RF 10 mit dem großen Display oder aber das zur Besfestigung an Rute oder als Armbanduhr? Einsatzgebiet wird primär ein Fluß mit mäßiger Strömung sein.
Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir mit Euren Erfahrungsberichten helfen.#6


----------



## rheinschneera (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

hallo
habe meins jetzt ein jahr.das für die rute.auf die fischsymbole kannst du dich nicht verlassen.ab 1 meter wird es ungenau und bei mir war andauernd der geber im arsch.alles in allem bin ich nicht zufrieden.
noch ein tip.jetzt gibt es die neuen mit temperaturangabe und weitere reichweite.vielleicht sid die auch noch besser als die alten.wenn du noch was wissen wilst dann frag mich einfach.


----------



## Samyber (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Hy,
ich benutze das Teil mit dem Empfänger an der Rute.
Bei ungünstigen Bedingungen (Wind und Wellen), habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das je senkrechter die Rute gehalten wird, desto besser ist der Empfang.
Nun weiß ich nicht wie das Teil als Armbanduhr reagiert, ist nicht gerade angenehm immer mit erhobenem Arm rum zu laufen um einen guten Empfang zu bekommen.  
Ansonsten funktioniert das Gerät einwandfrei, jedenfall um die Bodenstruktur zu erkennen. :m


----------



## Rosi (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Meine Erfahrung zu SmartCastRF30e (Humminbird) das ist der mit dem Armband.

Fische findet er nicht, aber er zeigt perfekt die Bodenstruktur und die Wassertiefe an. 
Du findest damit die Kanten unter Wasser, oder auch Steine und Tangfelder.
Nachteil: Das Gerät verträgt keine Wellen. Es arbeitet nur im ruhigen Wasser. Es funktioniert nicht, wenn du es auswirfst und zu dir ans Ufer ziehst, weil die Reichweite nur einen Meter beträgt.
Es ist ein Gerät fürs Boot. Aber man muß anhalten, es funktioniert nicht bei Fahrt.
Dort zeigt es z.B. auch den Anker als Fisch an, oder ein Stück Treibholz.
Aber es ist auch ein schönes Spielzeug


----------



## rheinschneera (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

hallo

also dein teil hat ja auch nen knall.die reichweite beträgt 30 meter und es ist dafür gedacht um vom ufer aus es zu benutzen.wenn ich ein boot benötige dann kann ich mir auch gleich ein anständiges kaufen.die sind noch billiger.


----------



## Rosi (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Das stimmt nicht. Der Geber kann im Umkreis von 30m Störungen hervorrufen( bei anderen Geräten)
Die Reichweite beträgt maximal  25m laut Hersteller, aber nicht bei Wellen. Wellen beeinflussen die Reichweite. Auch wenn der Geber untergetaucht wird, ist der Empfang gestört. 

Bei Wellen hat er nicht mehr als 1m Reichweite.


----------



## rheinschneera (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

hallo

ich weiß ja nicht was für wellen du meinst aber die normalen am fischweiher die durch wind erzeugt werden sollte er schon vertragen.


----------



## Rosi (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Der Möchtegernmehrhechteangler schrieb was von mäßiger Strömung. Wenn du vom Ufer aus den Geber auswirfst, ziehst du ihn im rechten Winkel zur Strömung wieder zurück. Mein Gerät zeigt dann nur Mist an. Kann ja sein, daß er auf einem ruhigen See, vorsichtig gezogen funktioniert.

Normale Wellen, durch Wind erzeugt, können auf der Ostsee meterhoch werden.


----------



## rheinschneera (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

hallo
ja okay auf der ostsee siehts natürlich anders aus.warum hast du dir dann nicht ein normales gekauft ?die kosten so um die 140 €.
also in einer mäßigen strömung und beim anziehen ohne metergroße wellen funktioniert das teil schon wenn es mal nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## KölnerAngler (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Hallo Rheinscheera,

ich habe auch das RF 30 e, bin damit zufrieden. Es zeigt perfekt die Wassertiefe an und auch Fische. Allerdings kann man halt nicht feststellen wie groß die Fische sind.
Bei glattem Wasser zeigt es Einwandfrei die Tiefe an und man kann die Bodenstruktur beim langsamen einziehen bestens verfolgen.
Im Rhein geht das nur bedingt, da is ab 10 m Entfernung schluß mit Signalen, bedingt durch die schnelle Strömung und die Welle.
Aber dafür ist es ja auch nicht gedacht, dieses steht aber auch in der Bedienungsanleitung.

Wie gesagt ich bin mit dem Teil volkommen zufrieden, man muß es aber auch nur so Einsetzen wie es auch dafür vorgesehen ist.

Grüße 

KölnerAngler


----------



## U.W. (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Hallo Kölner Angler,

was ist denn wenn der Geber mit einer mäßigen Strömung ohne Wellen flußab
transportiert wird, würde er dann die Bodenstruktur und die jeweilige Tiefe anzeigen? Das wäre ja in etwa so als wenn ich den Geber langsam zu mir kurbeln
würde. Wenn dann die Anzeigen Tiefe und Struktur vorhanden wären ( Fische muss nicht unbedingt sein ) wäre das Teil für einen Uferangler ja wirklich sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Ines (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Hallo,

noch eine Frage dazu: Wie lange halten denn die Batterien, und wo bekommt man welche nachgekauft?

Ich habe das Gerät jetzt auf dem Langelandbeld benutzt (das mit der Armbanduhr). Es hat die Tiefe gut angezeigt, wenn es anging. Aber es ging nicht immer an. Ich habe mich gefragt: Liegt es an der Batterie oder arbeitet es vielleicht bei Kälte (10 Grad) nicht so gut?

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Rosi (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Hallo Ines, der SmartCast tut es auch unter 10 Grad. Vielleicht hast du nicht lange genug auf den Knopf gedrückt? Bei mir dauert das auch ein Weilchen bis das Gerät an ist. Ich war schon morgens bei 5 Grad auf der Ostsee und es hat funktioniert.

Du müßtest eine Ersatzbatterie mit gekauft haben, bei mir war eine mit in der Packung. Sie ist rund und etwa so groß wie ein Euro.

In der Bedienungsanleitung gibt es einen Punkt Fehlerbeseitigung. Wenn du nicht klar kommst, schicke das Gerät mit Geber zur Reperatur nach Emden. Es gibt 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie.#h 

Wie weit reicht bei dir der Empfang?


----------



## Ines (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

hallo Rosi,

die Ersatzbatterie liegt bei mir bestimmt an einem sicheren Ort...
Doch wenn ich sie irgendwann wiederfinde und benutze, ist sie eines Tages ja auch leer. Wo bekomme ich dann eine neue?
Zum Empfang: Ich habe den Swinger einfach an einer ca. 2 m langen Angelschnur ins Wasser gelassen, also nicht weit ausgeworfen. Das klappte gut, nur nicht in Fahrt, so wie die anderen es ja auch schon beschrieben haben.
Und was das lange Drücken angeht: Manchmal ging das Gerät an, manchmal blieb es aber auch mausetot. Also gut, dann hat es nicht an der Temperatur gelegen, eher vielleicht an einem persönlichen Wackelkontakt.
Aber ich suche noch mal nach der Ersatzbatterie und frage auch mal bei eine Uhrmacher nach, ob man diese Art von Batterien nachbestellen kann.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Hallo U.W.,

wie gesagt bei langsamer Strömung und ohne große Wellen funktioniert es, es ist dann zwar weniger Reichweite da die Strömung im Rhein doch heftig ist, aber es zeigt die Tiefe an.

Wie gesagt das teil ist halt für Seen konzipiert und nicht für Wildwasser 

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## rheinschneera (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

hallo ines 
ich hab meine batterie beim elektrohändler gekauft.die kriegste überall.die bezeichnung ist 2450 das ist der typ der batterie.oder du gehst zu deinem händler wo du das teil gekauft hast.der hat bestimmt auch noch welche.


----------



## Ines (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

danke für den Tip mit der Batterie. Ich dachte wirklich, das sei etwas ganz Exotisches.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Pickerfan (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Nabend zusammen
Das ist ja wieder ein Thema was ich hoch intressant finde. Da ich nur vom Ufer angle gehts eigentlich nur um Bodenstruktur, Löcher, Kanten usw. Nun sind die Meinungen ja sehr geteilt. Lachsy sagte vorhin mal was vom Umbau eines normalen Echolotes.
@ Lachsy denkst Du noch dran mir das zu erklären?
Alle anderen natürlich auch
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## mk69 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Also ich bin von der Reichweite etwas entäuscht (bis 10m) und kleine kurze Wellen die den Sender hin und her wackeln sind problematischer als die langen Ostseewellen. Vom fahrenden Boot geht gar nichts aber als Tiefenmesser vom treibenden Boot ist es gut zu gebrauchen, egal ob Ostsee oder Ententeich.
mfG Martin


----------



## msdstefan (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Ich habe seit einem Jahr das große Smartcast. Ich hänge den Sender an ein Modellboot und erreiche bei Windstille Weiten von ca. 100m. Wichtig ist, dass man möglichst hoch steht, also nicht auf Wasserhöhe. Das große Display zeigt Bodenprofil und Fische. Es hilft die fischträchtigen Stellen zu finden, vor allem in Seen.


----------



## Pickerfan (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Nabend das hab ich grad in einem anderen Forum gefunden. Hört sich ja so schlecht nicht an




Verfasst am: Di Jul 06, 2004 5:58 pm    Titel: 

 *Ein erster Funktionstest:* 
Mein erster Test führt mich an den Mittellandkanal. Dort angekommen baue ich schnell meine Spinnrute zusammen und montiere das Smartcast RF20e. 





Die Montage ist denkbar einfach und dauerte keine Minute. Einfach den Geber in den Wirbel eingehangen und den Empfänger mit den mitgelieferten Gummiadaptern auf die Rute montiert. 
Die Kanalstelle, die ich mir zum testen ausgesucht hatte, liegt direkt an einer Schleuse. 




Hier sieht eine Angelstelle wie die andere aus und man kann wirklich nicht sagen, wo es hier Fische gibt. 

Ein erster Wurf. 
Das Empfangsteil piept und siehe da es zeigt tatsächlich die Tiefe an. 




3,5 m soll es da sein, schauen wir doch mal in meinen Papieren. Ich notiere mir immer jede ausgelotete Stelle, um dies nicht noch mal machen zu müssen. Laut meinen Notizen ist es dort 3,45 m. Nun glaube ich aber, dass eher ich der ungenauere bin. 
Ich hole langsam ein und sehe den Grund. Jede Vertiefung und Erhöhung wird angezeigt. So gut hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. 
Doch…wo sind die Fische? Ich werfe noch einmal und es ist wieder kein Fisch auszumachen. 
Nunja also ab zur nächsten Angelstelle. Dort ausgeworfen und wieder langsam eingeholt. Dieses mal hatte ich mehr Glück. 
Das Gerät zeigt zuverlässig ein paar Fische. 




Auch nach mehrmaligen Wiederholen wurden mir hier immer wieder Fische angezeigt. 
Man konnte sogar manchmal sehen, wie sie Ihren Standpunkt oder auch Ihre Richtung änderten. 
Bisher bin ich von dem Gerät begeistert. Es gibt wohl für uns Uferangler nichts Vergleichbares. Dieses Gerät heißt nicht nur Fishfinder es ist auch einer. 
In einem weiteren Test, werde ich dann auch mal direkt schauen, was dies für Fische sind, in dem ich dort mit Hilfe des Smartcasts auf diese Fische fische 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rheinschneera (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

hi 
die fische können auch blätter oder äste gewesen sein und das man sieht wie die fische ihren standort wechseln soll ja wohl ein witz sein.das ding ist schon ganz in ordnung und ich bin eigentlich auch froh das ich eins habe da wir oft das gewässer wechseln.was mich nurr ärgert ist das andauernd der geber im arsch ist.dann fährst du ans wasser und das ding funktioniert nicht.ärgerlich. und wenndan noch zum händler kommt will der noch einem einen bären aufbinden,vonwegen man dürfe die geber nicht ins wasser werfen.ich hab mich halb tot gelacht und bin gegangen.


----------



## kollimann (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Smartcast - Alltagstauglichkeit*

Also ich habe das RF10e seit einem halben Jahr und kann eigentlich nicht klagen. Saubere Anzeige von Wassertiefe und Bodenstruktur. Über die Reichweite lässt sich sicherlich streiten und diese hängt auch sehr von Umgebungseinflüsen ab, wie Wellen, Metall in der Nähe und ob man auf Höhe des Wassers steht oder etwas höher. Ich habe bemerkt das selbst die Rutenringe störend sein können ! Also immer Rute und sontiges störendes Metall und ähnliches aus dem Empfangsbereich nehmen und dann stimmen die Angaben des Herstellers. Fische hat mir das Gerät auch zuverlässig gezeigt und komischer weise hab ich auch da wo es Fisch gezeigt hat auch Fisch gefangen. Das gerät hat mir einige Fehler aufgezeigt die ich vorher beim angeln gemacht hab und ich hab mir sovile zeit genommen das ich zu Testzwecken da geangelt hab wo kein Fisch gezeigt wurde und dann mit dem Grät Fisch gesucht hab und dann da geangelt hab. Und das Gerät hat mich nicht belogen. Wo Fische gezeigt wurden hab ich gefangen, wo nix auf dem Display war hab ich nix gefangen.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Gerät.
Zu den anderen beiden Varianten (Uhr und Angelrute) kann ich nur Erfahrungen weiter geben die mir Kunden erzählt haben. Die Uhr Vriante wird oft verkehrt benutzt und somit keine große Reichweite erzielt.Die Uhr bzw. der Empfänger in der Uhr darf von nix vedeckt werden und sollte RECHTS getragen werden, da der Empfänger dann in Richtung Wasser zeigt. Nicht links da der Empfänger dann zum Körper zeigt. Das ist schwierig und umständlich aber soll laut hören und sagen weitaus besser funktionieren. Das aber sind wie gesagt nicht meine Erfahrungen sondern das hab ich nur von Leuten erfahren die das Gerät besitzen.


----------

